# Can hedgehogs get carsick?



## Bamahedgie (Mar 17, 2011)

I had to take Henry in the car the other day and I believe he got carsick. He was in his little hedgie bag and I peeked in at him and noticed that he had goo on his mouth and was gagging. He had greenish foamy stuff all over his face. I gave him some water which he refused. After we got home and were not in the car anymore he was fine. So, I believe he got motion sickness. Anyone else experience this? Also, the next day he was particularly grumpy. I think it traumatized him. He's okay now.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've never personally experienced this but yes, hedgehogs are very prone to car/motion sickness. The spit/foam was green due to hedgehog's stomach bile being green in color, its why their poop turns green when stressed (upset stomach). Just make sure he drinks and eats and stays his active self. If you search the forums on people travelling and such, you'll see its always said, beware your hedgie might get sick.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

I've had it happen before. It seems to be the worst when they're in a container they can't see out of, like a shoebox or a sleeping bag.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi gets very carsick, unfortunately 
Whenever I take him to the vet he will poop/puke everywhere >_<


----------



## Bamahedgie (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I'm glad to know that it is normal. Next time I'll try carrying him in a container he can see out of. Poor guy. I get motion sick myself so I know how miserable it is.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Bamahedgie said:


> Well I'm glad to know that it is normal. Next time I'll try carrying him in a container he can see out of. Poor guy. I get motion sick myself so I know how miserable it is.


I haven't seen a difference between when I use the cat carrier VS when I use his smaller small animal carrier. The cat carrier has the wire front door with the clasp where he can look out, and the other has no place from which he can look out... and he gets sick in both, so I have no idea if it will help, but you could always give it a try!

I always feel bad too! Especially because little Kashi's vet office is 45 minutes by public transit D:

We finally have a car now, though, so from now on travel shouldn't be as bad I think


----------



## mollyluv (Mar 28, 2011)

Bamahedgie said:


> I had to take Henry in the car the other day and I believe he got carsick. He was in his little hedgie bag and I peeked in at him and noticed that he had goo on his mouth and was gagging. He had greenish foamy stuff all over his face. I gave him some water which he refused. After we got home and were not in the car anymore he was fine. So, I believe he got motion sickness. Anyone else experience this? Also, the next day he was particularly grumpy. I think it traumatized him. He's okay now.


molly luvz the car but she was never in her cage she would ride up front whit me.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

mollyluv said:


> molly luvz the car but she was never in her cage she would ride up front whit me.


If you take her in the car, she really needs to be in a hard-sided cat carrier. If you get in an accident, she would easily be killed if she flew from your hands or was hit by anything, or even hit with shattered glass. Besides that, if you're unable to tell the paramedics that you have a pet hedgehog with you, if she's in a cat carrier, they'll try and get the carrier out of the car. They're trained to look for them, not for loose animals.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

mollyluv said:


> molly luvz the car but she was never in her cage she would ride up front whit me.


worst. idea. ever.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

My hedgies drive with me a lot-- I'm a college student so when I go home to my fam, my hedgies come with, and when I go back up to school, my hedgies also come with! I've found if you just bring their whole cage they're much more comfortable. I also put a blanket over their cages-- I don't know if that helps, I just try to make it less stressful.


----------



## Hedgiegirlsmom (Feb 3, 2011)

Our hedgehog used to get carsick when she was a baby, but seems to have grown out of it. Now whenever we drive somewhere my kids will take turns holding her on their lap, on a waterproof cloth. They will also make sure to have some wipes on hand in case she does throw-up. They call it "puke patrol."


----------



## Silphidae (Mar 25, 2011)

Edith got carsick on our way back from the breeder, when we first got her. I felt so bad!


----------

